# The umembossed ammonia



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 24, 2013)

I have always liked these bottles, they are great window bottles and don't cost as much as the USA Hospital or SF gaslight bottles.  I bought my first one at the Las Vegas show about 1982 or so.  It is the one on the right and is dead mint and hammered with whittle.  I paid a whopping $8 dollars for it.  I am still on the lookout for these guy and add one to my collection when I can.  For you viewing pleasure.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 24, 2013)

Couple of nice square collared tops.  The amber one was found at the presidio in SF.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 24, 2013)

The cobalt one in this pic has a piece of tape on the base that says, " dad's peppermint from the tavern ".  That was a pick up from the Baltimore show a few years ago.  The green one is hammered with whittle and full of bubbles, the pic does not do it justice.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 24, 2013)

Run of doughnut tops.  Sill looking for a blue one.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice pair.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 24, 2013)

And lastly, aqua is a color.  Post a pic of your ammonia's.


----------



## antlerman23 (Jan 24, 2013)

are those all pontilled???


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  antlerman23
> 
> are those all pontilled???


 No they are not pontiled.  I would date these bottles from about 1875 to 1885, give or take a few years.  Still old enough to give some great character to the bottles.


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 24, 2013)

Really really nice collection.  I only see the flat sided bottles out here.


----------



## rmckin (Jan 24, 2013)

Great bottles!!
 I like them all!!
 Ron


----------



## sandchip (Jan 26, 2013)

Fantastic.  I'm liking the colors!


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 29, 2013)

Now those are amazing.  Nice shape also.  As was stated we get the flat ones here.  Most often in clear or aqua.  These went for a handsome price.  Nice swirls in the green.  IMHO the greens are the hardest to get.


----------



## madpaddla (Jan 29, 2013)

They went for $56 on the bay a few days ago.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 29, 2013)

Steve & Ben,

 Just beautiful glass, I'll have to get a pic of the few I have.  Utilities in general are some overlooked bargains.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 29, 2013)

I have seen those before but never in green, pretty darn nice.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 29, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> 
> Steve & Ben,
> 
> Just beautiful glass, I'll have to get a pic of the few I have.  Utilities in general are some overlooked bargains.


 I agree.


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 29, 2013)

Never seen the green color, just ice blue.  Haven't dug an ammonia in years, though.  Now that I've said that, I'll probably find five next season.

 Hopefully the green ones.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 30, 2013)

Had to go back and find a pic of this one I turned up a few years back while bottle hunting with Penn Digger....It now resides with another fine forum member...Pretty cool bottles, the lowly Ammonias... I've always liked their shape(s) and colors..Love the western "Gaslight" style as well!


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 31, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Had to go back and find a pic of this one I turned up a few years back while bottle hunting with Penn Digger....It now resides with another fine forum member...Pretty cool bottles, the lowly Ammonias... I've always liked their shape(s) and colors..Love the western "Gaslight" style as well!


 I like that one, love the swirl.


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 31, 2013)

Joe I forgot about that one. that is a great bottle!  thanks for reminding me.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jan 31, 2013)

I usually hate digging ammonia bottles, unless they have color of course!  I dug the blue one, and got the green one for $1.  The blue one has darker striations, and the green one has olive striations.  Sorry if they aren't visible.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Feb 1, 2013)

Great color on both of those.


----------



## beendiggin (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice blue one  to dig Taylor, that green is swirly for sure.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 1, 2013)

Those are both vr. cool Taylor! Love the green one too.


----------

